# advice please



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. last year sometime i started a thread asking for advice on cameras. Bridge or slr and i settle for a bridge camera ( fujifilm s9600 ) which i got for christmas. This camera is a massive step up from the camera i owned. Im enjoying playing with the features on the camera and wanted to show you some of the pictures i have taken which im sure are terrible.

I want to get better and have been reading other threads so I think I am going to buy photoshop of some sort and maybe go on a photography class. 
Are there any good books out there? Any good website links?

Here are my pics for you to rip to pieces and please feel free to do so. Thanks for all the help so far guys. realy helpfully. Thanks for looking.

This one was chritmas day. didnt realy play think it was on macro.









The sun was shining into the front room and thought it would make a good picture.









This was last night. I took quite a few with different shutter speeds. Need to get a tri pod. I know its on the p*** but i liked it. Any good tripods out there that are not stupid money and pretty portable?









Took this today at work. My work keys. Aperture priority mode with manaul focus and macro. I like it.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

i have same camera  thought it was only me in the entire world.

Good results though. Tripod is also a must


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=922893&category_oid=


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

You now have a friend to play with. lol


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

http://stopshootingauto.com/exposure-lessons-in-order/

http://dryreading.com/camera/index.html


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

This is off topic, but have you ever been pulled over for your registration plate?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I like the one of the keys.

For tripods look at redsnapper stuff, got a good reputation and decent price.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Shredder said:


> This is off topic, but have you ever been pulled over for your registration plate?


Not yet touch wood. Ive also got a white plate on the back. I dont use it to much as it only does 15 US miles to the gallon. not sure what that translate into but its NOT A LOT


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Another hama star tripod, I bought one of these from argos last week and it was 35 notes, someone posted something on here that made me search for a pic of it and found it on play.com, needless to say the tripod went back to argos the next day and one of these has now been ordered.

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/8881430/Hama-Star-61-Tripod-153cm/Product.html?ptsl=1&ob=Price&fb=0&&_$ja=tsid:11518%7Ccc:%7Cprd:8881430%7Ccat:Camera+Accessories


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

pooma said:


> Another hama star tripod, I bought one of these from argos last week and it was 35 notes, someone posted something on here that made me search for a pic of it and found it on play.com, needless to say the tripod went back to argos the next day and one of these has now been ordered.
> 
> http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/8881430/Hama-Star-61-Tripod-153cm/Product.html?ptsl=1&ob=Price&fb=0&&_=tsid:11518%7Ccc:%7Cprd:8881430%7Ccat:Camera+Accessories


Thats what i have  u cant go wrong at that price either!! :speechles:speechles


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Felt solid enough for the day I had it, and like you say at that money you can't go wrong. If I feel the need to upgrade at a later date I won't feel bad if I just chuck it in the bin.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

exactly! ^^

I often have to put it on self timer before i take a shot though, just to get rid of the minor tripod wobbBBBBbblleeee


----------

